# Birdhouses



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Guys
Want to post a couple of pictures of a few birdhouses I turned recently, have several more,a different style, that I can't post because my camera is on the fritz. First time I turned birdhouses and it was more fun doing this than I thought it would be. Mitch


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*bird houses*

Man those are awesome,you have a great imagination to come up with all those designs.Great work:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:
Ken


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mitch That is cool. I have never thought of making bird houses from turning wood. Man you you did a nice job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
I made one similar to those once. It looked like an acorn. I didn't think that it was that good, but apparently, someone else did because the stole it from my yard. :furious:
Either way, it was in no way, shape or form as nice as those ones that you did.
Ken


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Those are AWESOME!! I guess you probably intend for them to be indoor decor. Look to nice to put them outside.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Those are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> I made one similar to those once. It looked like an acorn. I didn't think that it was that good, but apparently, someone else did because the stole it from my yard. :furious:
> Either way, it was in no way, shape or form as nice as those ones that you did. Ken



Kenbo :laughing:You think Mitch knows you live.:laughing::no::yes::no::no: 
Sorry I couldnt pass that up.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Woodsman
Thanks for the kind words Ken. Appreciate it. Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Handyman
Thanks, and they are so easy to make and a lot of fun to turn to boot. I have several more but different style. I can generally turn one in less than an hour, except the finish. You need to hollow the house out you know, so it isn't heavy. Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Kenbo
Thanks Ken. I made a few that look like an acorn that aren't finished yet, waiting for a tool I bought to make the roof really look like an acorn. Thanks again, Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Juniperlampguy
Thank you. Actually I intend to hang several of them along with my wife's hanging baskets on the ceiling on our porch. They have outside varnish on them and should last several years. If not, make new ones. I looked at your pictures of the lamps. Did you make them beautiful things? They are gorgeous. I almost didn't look at the link, then it hit me that it might be your site. I never saw anything that compares to them lamps etc. Do you post any of these? Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Handyman
Yeah I know where he lives, but, the devil made me do it. Mitch


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Those are great. Glad to read that no one is actually going to hang them out in the rain for real birds. They are just too nice for that.

G


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mitch,
Nice birdhouses. I used to make them a couple of years ago. Haven't done any for awhile. If you visit your local craft supply store, you can get tiny artificial birds in different sizes for less than a buck. A little CA glue holds them onto the perch for the finishing touch. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

George C
Thanks George. I am going to hang them outside but under the porch roof. They are finished with Helmnsman outside marine varnish. I made a couple with the bark still on and varnished with a flat varnish so I would get the protection for the house but no shine to make it look natural. My kids snapped them up before the varnish dried. Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

firehawkmph
Thank you for the reply Mike. I think everyone probably turns these things at one time or another cause they are so easy to do. Relaxes me and makes me try to think of new shapes. We have a couple craft stores closeby so I am going to check the price on the birds. I looked at the ones at Craft Supply USA and I think they were around 3 bucks if I am not mistaken, never looked any further.Do you have any pictures of yours that you can post Mike?:thumbsup: Thanks again, Mitch


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mitch Cholewinski said:


> Handyman
> Yeah I know where he lives, but, the devil made me do it. Mitch


 
:detective:I have a suspect now.:detective: It's a start!!:laughing:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Mitch, those look great. They look fun to turn. I'm assuming (maybe I shouldn't) that you turn down a spindle then hollow it out, turn a roof and then the top and bottoms and attach. Regardless they look really good!

John


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

jdixon
Sorry John, I called you Jim in my tools post.
Yes you can do it exactly the way you describe. I sometimes turn it as one whole piece cut the roof off and hollow the body then use a forestner bit to hollow most of the top out to make it light., then glue the top back on. Only don't make the mistake of hollowing the inside too thin and you have a problem drilling the entrance hole, you could cave in the body like that. Keep this hole in mind, take it out of lathe drill the hole then back to the lathe and hollow thin as you can. This hollowing a birdhouse is a perfect project for a half round scraper I was telling you to make, You can hollow one out in minutes. As for the word assume, that is something you never want to do. Thanks buddy and show me something you turn, OK? Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mitch,
I'll take some pics this weekend and post them. I was using 1/8" brass rod for the perches. I would round the end over on a drum sander and then hit it on a buffing wheel I use for metal parts just to shine it up. We have a local craft store called Pat Catans. They have quite a bit of stuff in there. The birds are usually packed from three to five in a bag, depending on size and are less than a buck. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

firehawkmph
Thanks, I know Catans is about three miles from my house. I will look forward to seeing your pictures. You gave me a good idea when you mentioned the 1/8th in brass pins. I would like to drill a hole in the ferrule of the tools I made and drive the pin in and peen each end. This to act as a sort of a shear pin. Mitch


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mitch,
Here's some pics of my birdhouses with the birds from Pat Cataan's.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

firehawkmph
Mike. Very very nice, I like each and every one of them. Nice and colorful with sharp lines where needed. Great craftsman ship your displaying here, The birds add a lot to the turnings but the quality of the houses stand on their own and can do so without the birds. Thanks for posting them Mike. I never got a chance to get down to Cataan's this week end like I wanted too. I made a couple more small houses but I think everyone on these forums had enough of seeing birdhouses. Do you sell yours Mike? Thanks again for posting these pictures and adding a lot of class to this thread. I am sure anyone who looks at these will agree. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mitch,
I usually end up giving small items like the birdhouses to family members as gifts. The woman like stuff like that. I have only done two craft shows and had them sitting there and didn't sell any. I think I had them priced around 10-12.00. The only thing I sell now, and usually around the holidays are peppermills. I usually have a handful of people that know I make them and want them for gifts for others. I just had a ad come to the house from Pat Catan's, so I am correcting my spelling. I thought there were two a's at the end, only one. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you Mike
You were right about the birds at Catan's. I got several micro mini and mini birds down there today. When I looked at Craft's USA catalog I must of been looking at big birds and they were 3 dollars. I got 3 birds for $1.49. When I started turning a few years ago I promised myself I would not actively try to sell anything I ever turned if I ever got good enough to sell them. I went that route before making furniture and cabinets. People won't buy them and those that do want everything for nothing. I do like you say, give them to relatives and friends. I'm retired for 14 years and my money making days are behind me. This is one reason I love turning so much, I know all I want to do is enjoy my turning and not worry about selling. Did you pick that lathe and mill up yet? I am almost ready to pick the 3 in one machine I want to buy. Looked at a bunch of Grizzlies and 3 in one Smithy's. Talk to you later Mike and thanks buddy. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*birdhouses*

Mitch,not tryin to hijack the thread,but when you posted about not selling your work,it reminded me of a gentleman I met this yr at a turning club in NC who helped me out in using my coring tool.I ask him about what he sells his work for and he said, I never sell anything,that way nobody can complain about the piece :laughing: and he turns some pretty big bowls ,vases and other stuff.
Ken

PS he's a millionaire,but you would never know it by meeting him.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

woodsman
Thanks for that reply.Seems your friend that you spoke to and I are pretty much alike in our beliefs just one difference between him and I. I have money.:laughing: Mitch


----------

